# What do you think. Will Maine get more snow than last year?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we will get less becouse we had so much last year.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope we get alot, need the money. We had about a Inch on the ground tonite, so I thought I'd go out and play with the new truck and plow a little, works pretty good, now we need some real snow.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

riggin up this week with a new toy.. so yeahhhh i wanna play in snow lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Harleychvy;656582 said:


> I hope we get alot


I hope we get a normal winter but not to much snow so it doesn't kill all the deer.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think it will be nearly as much. At least I hope not!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

How can you hope Not!??!?!!? LOL I think we will be getting just as much as las year and maybe more, I think the fall has showed it already, every day in the fall it rained here on the coast and I think it will keep coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, I don't plow comercially. I just got a transfer to Fort fairfield last month and my wife and daughter are living 2 and a half hours away. I go home on my days off so no snow is good for me!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mercer_me;657386 said:


> I hope we get a normal winter but not to much snow so it doesn't kill all the deer.


Too late for that. Last winter pretty much took care of the herd.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MSS Mow;677080 said:


> Too late for that. Last winter pretty much took care of the herd.


I saw 13 this year hunting, that's more than I usualy see.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mercer_me;679327 said:


> I saw 13 this year hunting, that's more than I usualy see.


You are fortunate. Ask the guys up North how they fared this season. Estimates put the number around 40% loss of the herd last winter. I, along with many others, think that number is low.


----------

